# Tradimento e sensi di colpa ...



## Non Registrato12345 (26 Agosto 2012)

Buonasera a tutti,
ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
Perchè sento il desiderio di tradirla?
E' capitato già una volta tre anni fa (avevamo già il primo figlio..) e ricapiterà molto molto presto. 
C'è una ragazza che ho conosciuto sul lavoro (tra l'altro anche lei sposata e con due bambini..) veramente bella. Mi attrae in modo pazzesco e so che anche lei è attratta da me..c'è solo bisogno dell'occasione giusta che creeremo da qui a 1 o 2 mesi e succederà di nuovo. Tradirò mia moglie. 
E' normale che non mi senta in colpa?? Per me queste sono solo avventure, solo sesso (certo divertente ma solo sesso). 
Mia moglie è sesso + tutto il resto. Quindi in tutto questo c'è una differenza sostanziale...forse è per questo che non mi sento in colpa.
Voi cosa ne pensate di tutto questo? E' normale o sono uno psicopatico con il cuore di pietra???

Ciao e grazie a tutti quelli che avranno voglia di rispondere!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Suppongo non sia nella norma...
programmare certe cose...
Se lei ti tradisse...
ti sentiresti un pochino in colpa?
O forse solo con la testa più pesante?
Sei forse un traditore calcolatore?


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...



La risposta potresti averla dallo scoprire che tua moglie si comporta con te allo stesso modo...non sei psicopatico ne hai il cuore di pietra, ma non ti rendi conto del dolore che potresti infliggere a tua moglie.


----------



## Non Registrato12345 (26 Agosto 2012)

@contepiceton
Se lei mi tradisse mi incazzerei come una bestia..
per quanto riguarda la programmazione del prossimo tradimento..non lo sto programmando..so solo (così, a naso..) che succederà presto. So anche che anche questa volta non mi sentirò in colpa...amo mia moglie e fare sesso con un'altra ragazza (ovviamente conscia del fatto che sarà solo sesso) non farà certo diminuire il mio amore/la mia attrazione nei confronti di mia moglie.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

@Fabry
me ne rendo conto e per questo sono sicurissimo che non scoprirà mai niente..sicurissimo.
 Dirai "lo erano in tanti.." io lo sono e sarà così vedrai!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> @contepiceton
> Se lei mi tradisse mi incazzerei come una bestia..
> per quanto riguarda la programmazione del prossimo tradimento..non lo sto programmando..so solo (così, a naso..) che succederà presto. So anche che anche questa volta non mi sentirò in colpa...amo mia moglie e fare sesso con un'altra ragazza (ovviamente conscia del fatto che sarà solo sesso) non farà certo diminuire il mio amore/la mia attrazione nei confronti di mia moglie.


Eh nn va mica bene così...
Vero che non bisogna fare agli altri quello che non vorremmo fosse fatto a noi...
Ma bisogna sempre accordare anche all'altro i nostri desideri se vuoi che siano condivisi...
ANche lei ama te, e farà sesso con me...
E succederà presto...amico mio...

Tu nel frattempo continua ad amare tua moglie...
Che io non l'amerò mai al posto tuo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Fabry
> me ne rendo conto e per questo sono sicurissimo che non scoprirà mai niente..sicurissimo.
> Dirai "lo erano in tanti.." io lo sono e sarà così vedrai!


è stato così anche l'altra volta..nessuno ha più saputo niente dell'altro (io e l'altra donna) e nessuno si è fatto male.
Non va bene così vero?!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Fabry
> me ne rendo conto e per questo sono sicurissimo che non scoprirà mai niente..sicurissimo.
> Dirai "lo erano in tanti.." io lo sono e sarà così vedrai!


Eh ma amico mio...
TUtto cambia...
Hai osato postare qui...
E nulla sarà mai più come prima...

Un perfetto traditore...
Non scriverebbe MAI su questo forum...

Ricordalo...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh nn va mica bene così...
> Vero che non bisogna fare agli altri quello che non vorremmo fosse fatto a noi...
> Ma bisogna sempre accordare anche all'altro i nostri desideri se vuoi che siano condivisi...
> ANche lei ama te, e farà sesso con me...
> ...



"E succederà presto...amico mio..." --> questa mi ha fatto scoppiare a ridere! (per il modo com'era posta...non per il contenuto!)


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato così anche l'altra volta..nessuno ha più saputo niente dell'altro (io e l'altra donna) e nessuno si è fatto male.
> Non va bene così vero?!


Può essere vero ma il mio ip è mascherato, sono in modalità anonima sul pc (non salva dati tipo cookie e cose del genere..) e mia moglie dorme..+ d così si muore!


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> @contepiceton
> *Se lei mi tradisse mi incazzerei come una bestia..*
> per quanto riguarda la programmazione del prossimo tradimento..non lo sto programmando..so solo (così, a naso..) che succederà presto. So anche che anche questa volta non mi sentirò in colpa...amo mia moglie e fare sesso con un'altra ragazza (ovviamente conscia del fatto che sarà solo sesso) non farà certo diminuire il mio amore/la mia attrazione nei confronti di mia moglie.


strano...proprio strano....come mai ti incazzeresti?
Lei ti ama, tu per lei suppongo tu sia tu+tutto il resto...
eddai sarebbe solo sesso, che ti incazzi.
Sai come vanno certe cose, fai il moderno


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma amico mio...
> TUtto cambia...
> Hai osato postare qui...
> E nulla sarà mai più come prima...
> ...


toccati.
Come anti sfiga, non come atto masturbatorio


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> strano...proprio strano....come mai ti incazzeresti?
> Lei ti ama, tu per lei suppongo tu sia tu+tutto il resto...
> eddai sarebbe solo sesso, che ti incazzi.
> Sai come vanno certe cose, *fai il moderno*


Portarsi in vantaggio non è cool???


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> toccati.
> Come anti sfiga, non come atto masturbatorio


Siete fantastici  ...continuerò a leggervi domattina.
Grazie ancora a tutti quelli che vorranno darmi la loro opinione!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Può essere vero ma il mio ip è mascherato, sono in modalità anonima sul pc (non salva dati tipo cookie e cose del genere..) e mia moglie dorme..+ d così si muore!


Ma non sentirti in colpa...
Non è certo colpa nostra...
Se la sfiga ci vede benissimo...

Sappilo...
Una moglie 

non dorme mai...

Ma sa come fartelo credere...
Di moglite si può morire...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Fabry
> me ne rendo conto e per questo sono sicurissimo che non scoprirà mai niente..sicurissimo.
> Dirai "lo erano in tanti.." io lo sono e sarà così vedrai!


Buon per te, hai risolto il problema...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> toccati.
> Come anti sfiga, non come atto masturbatorio


Nessuno tocchi Caino...
Tu sei solo una miserabile diversamente fedele...
Non hai nè la stoffa nè lo spessore per la traditrice perfetta...

Sappilo
La cerco da una vita...

Ma si fa presto a dire gatto se non lo hai nel sacco...

Quando avrò come scalpo il pelo di pube della traditrice perfetta...

Potrò anch'io recitare come il vecchio cornutone...
Nunc Dimittis

Per il resto
Vae Victis


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Portarsi in vantaggio non è cool???


No!
chi lo dice?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No!
> chi lo dice?



Sfottevo, tesoro 

Il nuovo arrivato, non te.


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno tocchi Caino...
> Tu sei solo una miserabile diversamente fedele...
> *Non hai nè la stoffa nè lo spessore per la traditrice perfetta...
> *
> ...


come osi, villano!
Io e la mia guest star siamo perfette amanti!
:blank:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh nn va mica bene così...
> Vero che non bisogna fare agli altri quello che non vorremmo fosse fatto a noi...
> Ma bisogna sempre accordare anche all'altro i nostri desideri se vuoi che siano condivisi...
> ANche lei ama te, e farà sesso con me...
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma amico mio...
> TUtto cambia...
> Hai osato postare qui...
> E nulla sarà mai più come prima...
> ...


:up:


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Portarsi in vantaggio non è cool???


para-cool.

o almeno lasciamoglielo credere.


----------



## Non Registrato12345 (27 Agosto 2012)

@Tebe - non è questione di fare il moderno o meno..non sto cercando una scusa per giustificarmi. Volevo solo capire se fosse normale non sentirsi in colpa per una cosa del genere o se sono solo io..capito?!

@contepinceton - fidati..in questo caso mia moglie "dorme"..e poi che discorsi sono?! (la traditrice perfetta etc....non mi interessa fare filosofia spiccia su queste cose...il mio quesito è molto concreto)

@Fabry - problemi non ne sussistono. non mi sto chiedendo se riuscirò a tradire mia moglie senza farmi beccare...mi sto chiedendo se è normale non provare senso di colpa nonostante ami mia moglie

@Leda - ahah


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> @Tebe - non è questione di fare il moderno o meno..non sto cercando una scusa per giustificarmi. Volevo solo capire se fosse normale non sentirsi in colpa per una cosa del genere o se sono solo io..capito?!
> 
> @contepinceton - fidati..in questo caso mia moglie "dorme"..e poi che discorsi sono?! (la traditrice perfetta etc....non mi interessa fare filosofia spiccia su queste cose...il mio quesito è molto concreto)
> 
> ...



tradisco e non mi sento in colpa.

ma non potrei nemmeno incazzarmi se il mio compagno tradisse pure lui.
Sessualmente intendo.
Se si innamora lo metto a dormire sotto un cipresso questa volta.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tradisco e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ma non potrei nemmeno incazzarmi se il mio compagno tradisse pure lui.
> *Sessualmente intendo*.
> Se si innamora lo metto a dormire sotto un cipresso questa volta.


ancoramiiiii
sessualmente vuol dire emozionalmente, empaticamente, passionalmente, coinvolgentemente....è inutile che cerchiamo di fare certe distinzioni .
vuoi sdoganare il tradimento dalla tua coppia? fallo ma è assurdo che tu metta confini dei quali non si conosce la vera traccia


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


non devi  sentirti in colpa visto che la "donna della tua vita " ti tradisce da un pezzo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancoramiiiii
> *sessualmente vuol dire emozionalmente, empaticamente, passionalmente, coinvolgentemente....è inutile che cerchiamo di fare certe distinzioni .*
> vuoi sdoganare il tradimento dalla tua coppia? fallo ma è assurdo che tu metta confini dei quali non si conosce la vera traccia


Ancora lo dico io!
Certo. OVVIO.
Ma io faccio le distinzioni. Tu no.
Ovvio anche questo.
Per me sessualmente vuol dire tutto quello che leggi sul blog su manager.
Emozionalmente vuol dire un Mattia che ha tradito parlando di figli, nomignoli, e tutto l'allegro repertorio con la sua amante. Togliendo cose a me. A noi. E dandole a lei.
facendola entrare nella nostra coppia.

Manager non ci entra.
Che tu lo capisca o no.
Non sono confini che io metto. Mi vengono naturali.
E non voglio sdoganare nulla.
Sono così. E mi sono già sdoganata abbasta:mrgreen:


ciao Min dormito bene?
Succo?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ancora lo dico io!
> Certo. OVVIO.
> Ma io faccio le distinzioni. Tu no.
> Ovvio anche questo.
> ...


I nomignoli credo siano il minimo sindacale con un'amante, no?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ancoramiiiii
> sessualmente vuol dire emozionalmente, empaticamente, passionalmente, coinvolgentemente....è inutile che cerchiamo di fare certe distinzioni .
> vuoi sdoganare il tradimento dalla tua coppia? fallo ma è assurdo che tu metta confini dei quali non si conosce la vera traccia



il confine potrebbe essere che si sa già che poi si torna a casa, nonostante tutta la passione per l'amante
credo


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ancora lo dico io!
> *Certo. OVVIO.
> Ma io faccio le distinzioni. Tu no.
> Ovvio anche questo.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> @Fabry - problemi non ne sussistono. non mi sto chiedendo se riuscirò a tradire mia moglie senza farmi beccare...mi sto chiedendo se è normale non provare senso di colpa nonostante ami mia moglie


Rosso: lo avevo capito ero ironico...
Nero: direi che è normalissimo visto che ami molto di più te stesso.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> il confine potrebbe essere che si sa già che poi si torna a casa, nonostante tutta la passione per l'amante
> credo


beh, contenti loro


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, contenti loro



ops! come mai le chiavi di casa non aprono più? 
troppa passione?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops! come mai le chiavi di casa non aprono più?
> troppa passione?:singleeye:


infatti quello che dico io è che chi vuole scindere il tradimento fisico da quello...mentale, sentimentale(?boh) di quale tipo di soglia deve 
tenere conto?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...



Qual'è il problema scusami ? se è normale non c'è problema, se sei uno psicopatico, sai a priori di esserlo, basta uscire da questo forum ed andare a farsi curare, cosa che lo psicopatico mai farà.


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I nomignoli credo siano il minimo sindacale con un'amante, no?


Che si coniassero dei nomignoli loro


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quello che dico io è che chi vuole scindere il tradimento fisico da quello...mentale, sentimentale(?boh) di quale tipo di soglia deve
> tenere conto?



che l'intendimento è quello di non cambiare le cose a casa
poi non è mica detto, può succedere di tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che si coniassero dei nomignoli loro


Ah quello si. Assolutamente. Se usava gli stessi che usa con te è stato indelicato a dir poco.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I nomignoli credo siano il minimo sindacale con un'amante, no?


NO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quello che dico io è che chi vuole *scindere il tradimento fisico da quello...mentale*, *sentimentale*(?boh) di quale tipo di soglia deve
> tenere conto?



è che in certi casi si può fare e in altri no


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> NO


Ma come no? Come no? A meno che non ti trombi Terminator i nomignoli ci stanno tutti. Specie nel sesso.


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Ciao!

Tu sei un ragazzo davvero fortunato, cioè, pensa se fossi stato il maschio di certi insetti verdi che pregano sempre o di certi aracnidi che hanno il nome da operetta, ora saresti morto.
E saresti morto perchè, dopo esserti accoppiato, la femmina appena fecondata avrebbe avuto bisogno di un sacco di proteine in più per la tua sudicia prole, e ti avrebbe divorato.
E' ovvio quindi che tu ami tua moglie, il fatto che tu abbia avuto un secondogenito significa o che corri veloce nel post coito , oppure che sei una scarsa fonte di proteine, lei benevolmente ti tiene e tu non sei così indelicato da non rendergliene riconoscentemente atto.
Oppure ancora, significa che lei ti vuole bene, ma quest'è un'ipotesi tanto remota quanto inverosimile e perciò mi rifiuto a priori di prenderla in considerazione.
La tua voglia di fregola è incolpevole, sei normalissimo e non sei neppure una psicopietra col cuore epatico, perchè è normale voler usare il proprio pene.
Il pene stesso ce lo impone a noi maschietti!
Siamo stati tanto costanti e diligenti a prendercene cura per tutta l'adolescenza per rendercelo un padrone sopportabile che, ora, sarebbe un peccato sprecare tutte quelle macinazioni segrete e quelle escoriazioni brutali, lacsiandolo languire ed irrancidire nelle pause tra uno spiattolamento e l'altro con la moglie, pause sempre più lunghe, tra l'altro.
La differenza, l'unica vera differenza, è che tu sai che dovrai morire, l'oca grassa che ti finirà nel piatto stasera, invece, no.
Altre differenze non ce ne sono, ed anche se ce ne fossero, sarebbero talmente trascurabili, che perderebbero davvero di significato di fronte ad una donna senza mutande.
Perchè le mutande sono una cosa strana, un'invenzione delle prostitute per serbare il capitale, no, non il libro di marx, per quello è meglio una libreria, sì, ecco proprio vicino al mein kampf, così dimostri di essere uno colto che non ha pregiudizi sui grandi pensatori dei secoli passati, ah, sì, anche la tua collezione di nembo kid ci sta bene affianco!
E nembo kid ne sapeva davvero tanto sulle mutande, lui non aveva figli però, e neppure una moglie, ma era così figo, quasi un supereroe.
E tu sei un po' come lui, con la sola differenza che se hai qualcosa da difendere non puoi usare nessun superpotere.
Ma tu non hai nulla da difendere, ed anche se ce lo avessi, non resisteresti alle mutande, soprattutto quando non ci sono.

Ciao!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> @contepiceton
> *Se lei mi tradisse mi incazzerei come una bestia..*
> per quanto riguarda la programmazione del prossimo tradimento..non lo sto programmando..so solo (così, a naso..) che succederà presto. So anche che anche questa volta non mi sentirò in colpa...amo mia moglie e fare sesso con un'altra ragazza (ovviamente conscia del fatto che sarà solo sesso) non farà certo diminuire il mio amore/la mia attrazione nei confronti di mia moglie.



bella merda che sei


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no? Come no? A meno che non ti trombi Terminator i nomignoli ci stanno tutti. Specie nel sesso.



Mai usato nomignoli. Se per nomignoli intendi tesoro, amore, amoruccio, piccolina, cucciolo ecc ecc 
Qualunque nomignolo mi avrebbe fatto sorridere e a lui uguale. Oddio a lui avrebbe fatto venire l'orticaria forse
Dici che mi sono trombata Terminator e non me ne sono accorta?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai usato nomignoli. Se per nomignoli intendi tesoro, amore, amoruccio, piccolina, cucciolo ecc ecc
> Qualunque nomignolo mi avrebbe fatto sorridere e a lui uguale. Oddio a lui avrebbe fatto venire l'orticaria forse
> Dici che mi sono trombata Terminator e non me ne sono accorta?


Dico che probabilmente avrete nomignoli vostri od un vostro codice, che sono vostri ed esclusivamente vostri.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella merda che sei


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti quello che dico io è che chi vuole scindere il tradimento fisico da quello...mentale, sentimentale(?boh) di quale tipo di soglia deve
> tenere conto?


credo che la soglia sia personale e data da vari fattori.
Personalmente non mi metto vere e proprie soglie, essendo diversamente fedele sono egoista, quindi il benessere mio , nel momento del tradimento, è mio. Niente e nessuno deve entrarci.
Ma se questo momento mio e solo mio, entra oltre la porta della mia casa, quella casa che ho comprato e tirato su con mattia.
Allora mi chiederei se è una soglia.
Mi chiederei se quel sesso "sessuale" che non dovrebbe lasciare starscichi mi fa vedere Mattia con occhi diversi, e non come oggi con un pò di cataratte amorose.
A quel punto quando si comincia a fare paragoni, magari stupidi, o ad avere determinate reazioni a certi avvenimenti, che so il colpo al cuore per un sms, o altre amenità dell'amante.
Questa è una soglia.
A quel punto mi sentirei di tradire sul serio.
E mi comporterei di conseguenza.
Mollando il colpo con Man. 
La merda che ho passato io per il tradimento di Mattia non voglio fargliela provare.

Lo so cosa pensi. la merda è sempre merda hai ragione.
ma c'è una bella differenza se ci sguazzi nuda dentro o con muta da sub e respiratore


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dico che probabilmente avrete nomignoli vostri od un vostro codice, che sono vostri ed esclusivamente vostri.



ci siamo sempre chiamati per nome. 
Durante il sesso......bè non li definirei nomignoli


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah quello si. Assolutamente. Se usava gli stessi che usa con te è stato indelicato a dir poco.


Indelicato?
No. Un fottuto stronzo testa di cazzo.


----------



## erab (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che la soglia sia personale e data da vari fattori.
> Personalmente non mi metto vere e proprie soglie, essendo diversamente fedele sono egoista, quindi il benessere mio , nel momento del tradimento, è mio. Niente e nessuno deve entrarci.
> Ma se questo momento mio e solo mio, entra oltre la porta della mia casa, quella casa che ho comprato e tirato su con mattia.
> Allora mi chiederei se è una soglia.
> ...


ma che hai guardato "Lavori sporchi"  su dmax?!?!?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ci siamo sempre chiamati per nome.
> Durante il sesso......bè non li definirei nomignoli


Un'altra amante del turpiloquio? Bè, ti dirò, sono nomignoli pure quelli.


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ma che hai guardato "Lavori sporchi"  su dmax?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SI!
Adoro quella serie!

mattia si raccapriccia invece


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Indelicato?
> No. Un fottuto stronzo testa di cazzo.


Che scurrilità, parbleu.


----------



## Circe (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


a quello che ho imparato frequentando questo forum sei normale....io pero' ti parlo come moglie tradita. Quando lo scoprirà, perchè lo scoprirà, soffrirà come un cane, *NON CAPIRA' COSA SIGNIFICA "E' SOLO SESSO*", si sentirà devastata, sbriciolata, ferita, delusa, *NON RICONOSCERA' PIU' L'UOMO CHE AMA, NON CREDERA' PIU' A NESSUNA DELLE SUE PAROLE, NON CREDERA' PIU' AI SUOI SENTIMENTI.* *NIENTE TORNERA' COME PRIMA*. E non pensare di essere infallibile....te lo dice una che ha scoperto tutto, ci ho messo tempo, ma alla fine li ho incastrati.
Se poi sei convinto di non essere scoperto...allora goditi il momento.

PS e dopo essere stata tradita, se dovesse rimanere con te, si sentirà comunque libera di provare un altro....tanto l'autorizzazione gliela avrai data tu......pensaci


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che scurrilità, parbleu.


mi è rimasta sul gozzo.
Non i figli, non i ti amo eccetera.
No.
solo il nomignolo.
Ecco mi sono innervosita.
ribadisco.
Coglione testa di cazzo.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Indelicato?
> No. Un fottuto stronzo testa di cazzo.



Tebe, cara, credi che sia il solo a non aver fatto nemmeno la fatica di inventare un nomignolo diverso?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

@ chi mi insulta più o meno velatamente (tipo Chiara Matraini..): l'avevo messo in conto e non mi turba particolarmente.
@ Circe: grazie per la tua risposta..mi sembra davvero la più interessante. Mettiamo il caso che non lo scoprisse mai...voglio dire..io la prima volta l'ho tradita 3 o 4 anni fa. E da allora più nulla. Se non dovessi più tradirla rimarrebbe un caso isolato che lei non potrebbe in nessun modo scoprire. In realtà credo che quello che faccio io non sia tradimento vero e proprio...più che altro è quasi un ricostituente per un rapporto che, come tutti, ogni tanto, ha dei momenti di stanca. Soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale.
@Tebe: sottoscrivo in pieno la tua distinzione tra i diversi tipi di tradimento. Anche io, nel caso fosse solo e puramente un esercizio sessuale non mi incazzerei più di tanto (lo faccio io giustamente non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo lei..). 
L'unico problema è che mia moglie non è tipo da tradimento sessuale...nel senso che per lei il sesso non è mai stato molto in alto nella scala delle cose che vuole da un uomo..per cui dubito che mi tradirebbe solo per una "scappatella". Quindi confermo, mi incazzerei come una bestia!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> L'unico problema è che mia moglie non è tipo da tradimento sessuale...nel senso che per lei il sesso non è mai stato molto in alto nella scala delle cose che vuole da un uomo..per cui dubito che mi tradirebbe solo per una "scappatella". Quindi confermo, mi incazzerei come una bestia!


E ti incazzeresti come una bestia perchè sei una bestia, evidentemente. La cosa della "moglie che non è tipo da tradimento sessuale" è quanto di più stupido mi sia capitato di leggere da un bel po'. Asino.


----------



## Tebe (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tebe, cara, credi che sia il solo a non aver fatto nemmeno la fatica di inventare un nomignolo diverso?


credo di no, ma vederlo scritto nelle mail mi ha fatto partire l'embolo più di tutto il resto.






Maiali bastardi ( i traditori che non cambiano nomignolo)
:blank:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tradisco e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ma non potrei nemmeno incazzarmi se il mio compagno tradisse pure lui.
> Sessualmente intendo.
> S*e si innamora lo metto a dormire sotto un cipresso questa volta*.


Ugo foscolo ti fa un baffo


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ti incazzeresti come una bestia perchè sei una bestia, evidentemente. La cosa della "moglie che non è tipo da tradimento sessuale" è quanto di più stupido mi sia capitato di leggere da un bel po'. Asino.


Per quale motivo stupido scusa?! Asino sarai tu se proprio...


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

*R: Tradimento e sensi di colpa ...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> @Fabry
> me ne rendo conto e per questo sono sicurissimo che non scoprirà mai niente..sicurissimo.
> Dirai "lo erano in tanti.." io lo sono e sarà così vedrai!


Ah ah ah, magari avrai pure ragione ad essere sicuro che non ti scoprirà mai, però sappi che non è perché sei bravo tu ma perché a lei non interessa.

Comunque hai davvero una grande considerazione per la donna della tua vita


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Per quale motivo stupido scusa?! Asino sarai tu se proprio...


Sei un asino al cubo. Primo perchè non consideri che le persone col tempo possano cambiare, secondo perchè tua moglie potrebbe trovare un'intesa sessuale con un'altra persona che con te non ha mai neanche sognato di sfiorare, terzo perchè potrebbe semplicemente tradirti per sfregio o anche per gioco con qualcuno che la intrigasse abbastanza, e quarto perchè non capisci che magari dietro il tradimento possono esserci altri motivazioni che non il semplice sesso. E, non ultimo, perchè tua moglie la dai per SCONTATA. E non si fa. Scemo di guerra.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah, magari avrai pure ragione ad essere sicuro che non ti scoprirà mai, però sappi che non è perché sei bravo tu ma perché a lei non interessa.
> 
> Comunque hai davvero una grande considerazione per la donna della tua vita


Perchè non avrei considerazione? Ho una considerazione molto alta di lei..
non mi scoprirà mai semplicemente perchè lo faccio sul lavoro a 120 km di distanza da dove abitiamo con una donna a lei sconosciuta che rimarrà tale per sempre..capito?!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un asino al cubo. Primo perchè non consideri che le persone col tempo possano cambiare, secondo perchè tua moglie potrebbe trovare un'intesa sessuale con un'altra persona che con te non ha mai neanche sognato di sfiorare, terzo perchè potrebbe semplicemente tradirti per sfregio o anche per gioco con qualcuno che la intrigasse abbastanza, e quarto perchè non capisci che magari dietro il tradimento possono esserci altri motivazioni che non il semplice sesso. E, non ultimo, perchè tua moglie la dai per SCONTATA. E non si fa. Scemo di guerra.


Scusa Joey ma sei ridicolo...parli proprio solo perchè non sai niente.
1°) Le persone possono cambiare..ma i fondamentali rimangono..se a 30 a te uomo piacciono le donne in genere (sempre in genere si intende..) non è che ti riscopri omosessuale a 31..almeno penso proprio sia molto raro che accada.
2°) Il problema non è l'intesa sessuale...è proprio l'interesse nei confronti della pratica che ha sia con me, ma che ha sempre avuto in passato con i suoi partner. Non è un problema mio ma un modo di essere suo
3°) Potrebbe tradirmi per sfregio ma solo se scoprisse che anche io la tradisco..impossibile quindi..
4°) Se ci fossero altre motivazioni dietro ad un eventuale tradimento ti rimando al discorso di Tebe e quindi confermo..mi incazzerei.

Mia moglie non la do per scontata...la conosco.
E smettila di insultare a caso..ignorante.


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa Joey ma sei ridicolo...parli proprio solo perchè non sai niente.
> 1°) Le persone possono cambiare..ma i fondamentali rimangono..se a 30 a te uomo piacciono le donne in genere (sempre in genere si intende..) non è che ti riscopri omosessuale a 31..almeno penso proprio sia molto raro che accada.
> 2°) Il problema non è l'intesa sessuale...è proprio l'interesse nei confronti della pratica che ha sia con me, ma che ha sempre avuto in passato con i suoi partner. Non è un problema mio ma un modo di essere suo
> 3°) Potrebbe tradirmi per sfregio ma solo se scoprisse che anche io la tradisco..impossibile quindi..
> ...



Hai troppe certezze...rischi di dare una musata contro un muro di cemento (virtualmente parlando) ma contento tu...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Non sentivo usare _asino_ come insulto dai tempi delle elementari.
:inlove:

Scusate l'amarcord.
Fine OT


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un asino al cubo. Primo perchè non consideri che le persone col tempo possano cambiare, secondo perchè tua moglie potrebbe trovare un'intesa sessuale con un'altra persona che con te non ha mai neanche sognato di sfiorare, terzo perchè potrebbe semplicemente tradirti per sfregio o anche per gioco con qualcuno che la intrigasse abbastanza, e quarto perchè non capisci che magari dietro il tradimento possono esserci altri motivazioni che non il semplice sesso. E, non ultimo, perchè tua moglie la dai per SCONTATA. E non si fa. Scemo di guerra.



.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa Joey ma sei ridicolo...parli proprio solo perchè non sai niente.
> 1°) Le persone possono cambiare..ma i fondamentali rimangono..se a 30 a te uomo piacciono le donne in genere (sempre in genere si intende..) non è che ti riscopri omosessuale a 31..almeno penso proprio sia molto raro che accada.
> 2°) Il problema non è l'intesa sessuale...è proprio l'interesse nei confronti della pratica che ha sia con me, ma che ha sempre avuto in passato con i suoi partner. Non è un problema mio ma un modo di essere suo
> 3°) Potrebbe tradirmi per sfregio ma solo se scoprisse che anche io la tradisco..impossibile quindi..
> ...



ridicolo sarai te e tre quarti della palazzina tua


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

anche scemo di guerra:rotfl:





Leda ha detto:


> Non sentivo usare _asino_ come insulto dai tempi delle elementari.
> :inlove:
> 
> Scusate l'amarcord.
> Fine OT


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

:up:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un asino al cubo. Primo perchè non consideri che le persone col tempo possano cambiare, secondo perchè tua moglie potrebbe trovare un'intesa sessuale con un'altra persona che con te non ha mai neanche sognato di sfiorare, terzo perchè potrebbe semplicemente tradirti per sfregio o anche per gioco con qualcuno che la intrigasse abbastanza, e quarto perchè non capisci che magari dietro il tradimento possono esserci altri motivazioni che non il semplice sesso. E, non ultimo, perchè tua moglie la dai per SCONTATA. E non si fa. Scemo di guerra.


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Gli insulti sono sempre una risposta molto matura...COMPLIMENTONI!! 
Pensavo di trovare gente più mentalmente evoluta...bah!


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tradisco e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ma non potrei nemmeno incazzarmi se il mio compagno tradisse pure lui.
> Sessualmente intendo.
> Se si innamora lo metto a dormire sotto un cipresso questa volta.


inguaribile romanticona :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche scemo di guerra:rotfl:



Anche. :rotfl:


----------



## oceansize (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli insulti sono sempre una risposta molto matura...COMPLIMENTONI!!
> Pensavo di trovare gente più mentalmente evoluta...bah!


Sei tu che leggi _solo_ gli insulti e rispondi piccato senza neanche riflettere.
Bah, uomini


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Sei tu che leggi _solo_ gli insulti e rispondi piccato senza neanche riflettere.
> Bah, uomini


precisa.. certi uomini


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ chi mi insulta più o meno velatamente (tipo Chiara Matraini..): l'avevo messo in conto e non mi turba particolarmente.
> @ Circe: grazie per la tua risposta..mi sembra davvero la più interessante. Mettiamo il caso che non lo scoprisse mai...voglio dire..io la prima volta l'ho tradita 3 o 4 anni fa. E da allora più nulla. Se non dovessi più tradirla rimarrebbe un caso isolato che lei non potrebbe in nessun modo scoprire. In realtà credo che quello che faccio io non sia tradimento vero e proprio*...più che altro è quasi un ricostituente per un rapporto che, come tutti, ogni tanto, ha dei momenti di stanca. Soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale.
> *@Tebe: sottoscrivo in pieno la tua distinzione tra i diversi tipi di tradimento. Anche io, nel caso fosse solo e puramente un esercizio sessuale non mi incazzerei più di tanto (lo faccio io giustamente non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo lei..).
> L'unico problema è che mia moglie non è tipoda tradimento sessuale...nel senso che per lei il sesso non è mai stato molto in alto nella scala delle cose che vuole da un uomo..per cui dubito che mi tradirebbe solo per una "scappatella". Quindi confermo, mi incazzerei come una bestia!


però la medicina te la prendi solo tu, giustamente .


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gli insulti sono sempre una risposta molto matura...COMPLIMENTONI!!
> Pensavo di trovare gente più mentalmente evoluta...bah!


bè converrai che il tuo esordio non è stato dei migliori....


----------



## gas (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Se per te è solo sesso, cosa che hai già da tua moglie, che è sesso + tutto il resto (cito le tue parole) la tua ricerca di avventura in cosa rientra? la ricerca del nuovo? il desiderio della trasgressione? 
Cosa ne penso? che sei uno psicopatico!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Sei tu che leggi _solo_ gli insulti e rispondi piccato senza neanche riflettere.
> Bah, uomini


Stavo rispondendo a quelli che insultano...agli altri ho già risposto prima...leggi.
Bah...donne.


----------



## oceansize (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> precisa.. certi uomini


Mah 
E cmq, per avere una risposta che può soddisfare l'autore dei del 3D aspetterei Diletta


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> però la medicina te la prendi solo tu, giustamente .


Non sono io quello che si nega normalmente..anzi..e poi come ho già scritto se volesse prendere la medicina anche lei potrebbe farlo. A patto che si parli di medicina SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE fisica..come per me d'altra parte.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> bè converrai che il tuo esordio non è stato dei migliori....


Non mi sembra di aver insultato nessuno nel mio esordio..se qualcuno fosse infastidito può cambiare 3d e non cagarmi..no?!


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma amico mio...
> TUtto cambia...
> Hai osato postare qui...
> E nulla sarà mai più come prima...
> ...


cosa intendi per perfetto?


----------



## oceansize (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stavo rispondendo a quelli che insultano...agli altri ho già risposto prima...leggi.
> Bah...donne.



Ho letto, per questo ho scritto. Ti consiglio più umiltà e introspezione, se hai scritto solo per sentirti dire che sei normale perché molti altri non provano sensi di colpa, ok sei normale. Assolto.

Ah e una camomilla anche, o :canna:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Se per te è solo sesso, cosa che hai già da tua moglie, che è sesso + tutto il resto (cito le tue parole) la tua ricerca di avventura in cosa rientra? la ricerca del nuovo? il desiderio della trasgressione?
> Cosa ne penso? che sei uno psicopatico!


Sì penso che principalmente sia per la ricerca della trasgressione e del nuovo ogni tanto..e di qualche sco**ta in + probabilmente. 
Ti ringrazio per la franchezza cmq


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver insultato nessuno nel mio esordio..se qualcuno fosse infastidito può cambiare 3d e non cagarmi..no?!


anche questo è vero:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ho letto, per questo ho scritto. Ti consiglio più umiltà e introspezione, se hai scritto solo per sentirti dire che sei normale perché molti altri non provano sensi di colpa, ok sei normale. Assolto.


Ho scritto per avere l'opinione di altri che possono vedere la cosa dall'esterno e dirmi la loro opinione. 
Per quanto riguarda la normalità...non mi interessa. 
Opinione non è uguale a insulto..per tanto così andavo in un forum di cattolici.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo che la soglia sia personale e data da vari fattori.
> Personalmente non mi metto vere e proprie soglie, essendo diversamente fedele sono egoista, quindi il benessere mio , nel momento del tradimento, è mio. Niente e nessuno deve entrarci.
> Ma se questo momento mio e solo mio, entra oltre la porta della mia casa, quella casa che ho comprato e tirato su con mattia.
> Allora mi chiederei se è una soglia.
> ...


il tradimento è sempre un dedicarsi ad una terza persona e se non sei un automa , ci lasci  un pezzetto di cervello, mente o cuore .quello spazio è abusivo
poi dilla come vuoi


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre un dedicarsi ad una terza persona e se non sei un automa , ci lasci un pezzetto di cervello, mente o cuore .*quello spazio è abusivo*
> poi dilla come vuoi


La vedo esattamente come te. Non è una questione di dosaggi, anche se, chiaramente, anche quelli contano.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> La vedo esattamente come te. Non è una questione di dosaggi, anche se, chiaramente, anche quelli contano.


in pratica, se sei per la coppia aperta devi mettere in conto il tradimento, punto.


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho scritto per avere l'opinione di altri che possono vedere la cosa dall'esterno e dirmi la loro opinione.
> Per quanto riguarda la normalità...non mi interessa.
> Opinione non è uguale a insulto..per tanto così andavo in un forum di cattolici.


non sembri affatto bisognevole di opinioni.
sembri concentrato solamente su te stesso... sui Tuoi bisogni. 
piuttosto immaturo dal punto di vista affettivo. 
è un'opinione.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

ale ha detto:


> non sembri affatto bisognevole di opinioni.
> sembri concentrato solamente su te stesso... sui Tuoi bisogni.
> piuttosto immaturo dal punto di vista affettivo.
> è un'opinione.


Ti ringrazio per aver espresso la tua opinione...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un asino al cubo. Primo perchè non consideri che le persone col tempo possano cambiare, secondo perchè tua moglie potrebbe trovare un'intesa sessuale con un'altra persona che con te non ha mai neanche sognato di sfiorare, terzo perchè* potrebbe semplicemente tradirti per sfregio *o anche per gioco con qualcuno che la intrigasse abbastanza, e quarto perchè non capisci che magari dietro il tradimento possono esserci altri motivazioni che non il semplice sesso. E, non ultimo, perchè tua moglie la dai per SCONTATA. E non si fa. Scemo di guerra.


oh ma tu sei fissato con lo sfregio insensato.:unhappy:
concordo sul resto


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per aver espresso la tua opinione...


figurati.
ti ringrazierei anch'io se mi dicessi a che cosa pensi possa servirti...


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in pratica, se sei per la coppia aperta devi mettere in conto il tradimento, punto.


Sì  Può anche essere che una coppia nata come chiusa decida di aprirsi e rimanere sempre coppia. Basta che vada bene ad entrambi. In quel caso non so se avrebbe molto senso parlare di tradimento, che mi fa sempre pensare ad una cosa fatta di nascosto proprio perchè tanto bene ad entrambi non va. Direi meglio 'non esclusività', ecco.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì  Può anche essere che una coppia nata come chiusa decida di aprirsi e rimanere sempre coppia. Basta che vada bene ad entrambi. In quel caso non so se avrebbe molto senso parlare di tradimento, che mi fa sempre pensare ad una cosa fatta di nascosto proprio perchè tanto bene ad entrambi non va. Direi meglio 'non esclusività', ecco.


come sei profonda.........


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì  Può anche essere che una coppia nata come chiusa decida di aprirsi e rimanere sempre coppia. Basta che vada bene ad entrambi. In quel caso non so se avrebbe molto senso parlare di tradimento, che mi fa sempre pensare ad una cosa fatta di nascosto proprio perchè tanto bene ad entrambi non va. Direi meglio 'non esclusività', ecco.


hai senz'altro ragione.tradire è mentire, nascondere, ingannare; a quel punto tutto è alla luce del sole;non la condivido ma prendo atto che è coerente


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono io quello che si nega normalmente..anzi..e poi come ho già scritto se volesse prendere la medicina anche lei potrebbe farlo. A patto che si parli di medicina SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE fisica..come per me d'altra parte.



ma prima non avevi detto che, invece, ti incazzeresti parecchio?


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma prima non avevi detto che, invece, ti incazzeresti parecchio?


quando si dice la "coerenza"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Mah
> E cmq, per avere una risposta che può soddisfare l'autore dei del 3D aspetterei Diletta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono io quello che si nega normalmente..anzi..e poi come ho già scritto se volesse prendere la medicina anche lei potrebbe farlo. A patto che si parli di medicina SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE fisica..come per me d'altra parte.


quindi tu_ concedi _e metti pure i paletti di _come_ dovrebbe tradire tua moglie?

ribadisco: doppia merda

e sentiti pure insultato


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi tu_ concedi _e metti pure i paletti di _come_ dovrebbe tradire tua moglie?
> 
> ribadisco: doppia merda
> 
> e sentiti pure insultato



azz....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> 1-Perchè sento il desiderio di tradirla?
> 2-E' normale che non mi senta in colpa??
> 3- Voi cosa ne pensate di tutto questo?
> 4-E' normale o sono uno psicopatico con il cuore di pietra???


1-questa domanda è imbarazzante...e lo chiedi pure? Cioè non te l'hanno mai spiegato il fatto dell'ape e del fiore, del treno e della galleria?   
2-Beh direi di si, è normale visto come la pensi.
3-penso che tu sia solo uno dei tanti stronzi del tipo "io si, tu meglio di no che m'incazzo", a meno che tua moglie non sappia a priori che per te sesso extra e matrimonio siano due cose differenti, ecc...
4-Normalissimo per come la pensi, non sei psicopatico sei solo un tantino arrapato.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 1-questa domanda è imbarazzante...e lo chiedi pure? Cioè non te l'hanno mai spiegato il fatto dell'ape e del fiore, del treno e della galleria?
> 2-Beh direi di si, è normale visto come la pensi.
> 3-penso che tu sia solo uno dei tanti stronzi del tipo "io si, tu meglio di no che m'incazzo", a meno che tua moglie non sappia a priori che per te sesso extra e matrimonio siano due cose differenti, ecc...
> 4-Normalissimo per come la pensi, non sei psicopatico sei solo un tantino arrapato.


analisi perfetta ...complimenti doc..


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> analisi perfetta ...complimenti doc..


Grazie...Grazie...alco:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 1-questa domanda è imbarazzante...e lo chiedi pure? Cioè non te l'hanno mai spiegato il fatto dell'ape e del fiore, del treno e della galleria?
> 2-Beh direi di si, è normale visto come la pensi.
> 3-penso che tu sia solo uno dei tanti stronzi del tipo "io si, tu meglio di no che m'incazzo", a meno che tua moglie non sappia a priori che per te sesso extra e matrimonio siano due cose differenti, ecc...
> 4-Normalissimo per come la pensi, non sei psicopatico sei solo un tantino arrapato.


UUAAAAHHaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

AZZO, CAUSTICA !!!!!

E perfetta nella diagnosi !!!


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> UUAAAAHHaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> AZZO, CAUSTICA !!!!!
> 
> E perfetta nella diagnosi !!!


Grazie Hiro!!!!!

Ma ciao, come stai???
Passato belle vacanze?


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie Hiro!!!!!
> 
> Ma ciao, come stai???
> Passato belle vacanze?


Vacanze brevi ma intense !!!!
Tu ?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Vacanze brevi ma intense !!!!
> Tu ?


vacanze inaspettatamente prolungate e fantastiche...ho anche fatto un sacco di _sciopping_...:carneval:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> vacanze inaspettatamente prolungate e fantastiche...ho anche fatto un sacco di _sciopping_...:carneval:


Non avevo dubbi sullo sciopping.... cosa hai comprato, scarpe e scarpe e scarpe e scarpe ?



PS: vacanze alla grande allora, sono contento per te !!!!


----------



## diavoletta (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> @ chi mi insulta più o meno velatamente (tipo Chiara Matraini..): l'avevo messo in conto e non mi turba particolarmente.
> @ Circe: grazie per la tua risposta..mi sembra davvero la più interessante. Mettiamo il caso che non lo scoprisse mai...voglio dire..io la prima volta l'ho tradita 3 o 4 anni fa. E da allora più nulla. Se non dovessi più tradirla rimarrebbe un caso isolato che lei non potrebbe in nessun modo scoprire. In realtà credo che quello che faccio io non sia tradimento vero e proprio...più che altro è quasi un ricostituente per un rapporto che, come tutti, ogni tanto, ha dei momenti di stanca. Soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale.
> @Tebe: sottoscrivo in pieno la tua distinzione tra i diversi tipi di tradimento. Anche io, nel caso fosse solo e puramente un esercizio sessuale non mi incazzerei più di tanto (lo faccio io giustamente non vedo perchè non dovrebbe farlo lei..).
> L'unico problema è che mia moglie non è tipo da tradimento sessuale...nel senso che per lei il sesso non è mai stato molto in alto nella scala delle cose che vuole da un uomo..per cui dubito che mi tradirebbe solo per una "scappatella". Quindi confermo, mi incazzerei come una bestia!




Scusa ... ma che cavolo dici ti che ne sai ? (per la parte in rosso...) 
Anche mio marito (e io per prima) non avrebbe mai pensato che il sesso fosse tra le cose importanti in un rapporto di coppia, per me le cose erano affetto, stima e rispetto.. invece da un anno e mezzo ho l'amante, riscoperto con lui il sesso e non solo.. ti dico questo perchè magari tua moglie (da donna) si accontenta di quel poco che ha..

Diavoletta


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi sullo sciopping.... cosa hai comprato, scarpe e scarpe e scarpe e scarpe ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS: vacanze alla grande allora, sono contento per te !!!!


Grazie hiro!
Si, scarpe...3 paia...

Poi 3 top senza bretelle, un vestitino nero, 2 bikini, un pantalone, una cinta, un paio di orecchini di macramè, e poi non ricordo....:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie hiro!
> *Si, scarpe...3 paia...View attachment 5317
> *
> Poi 3 top senza bretelle, un vestitino nero, 2 bikini, un pantalone, una cinta, un paio di orecchini di macramè, e poi non ricordo....:carneval:


Foto?


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie hiro!
> Si, scarpe...3 paia...View attachment 5317
> 
> Poi 3 top senza bretelle, un vestitino nero, 2 bikini, un pantalone, una cinta, un paio di orecchini di macramè, e poi non ricordo....:carneval:


Minchia, hai svaligiato un outlet !!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Grazie hiro!
> Si, scarpe...3 paia...View attachment 5317
> 
> Poi 3 top senza bretelle, un vestitino nero, 2 bikini, un pantalone, una cinta, un paio di orecchini di macramè, e poi non ricordo....:carneval:


te lo ricordo io : un perizoma, una culotte, 2 reggiseni 4^ taglia, e 2  reggicalze bianchi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> te lo ricordo io : un perizoma, una culotte, 2 reggiseni 4^ taglia, e 2  reggicalze bianchi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sei il commesso dell'outlet ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Foto?


 Appena posso le posto.^^



Hirohito ha detto:


> Minchia, hai svaligiato un outlet !!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


Siiiiii........:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei il commesso dell'outlet ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me sembrava donna però! 



battiato63 ha detto:


> te lo ricordo io : un perizoma, una culotte, 2 reggiseni *4^ taglia,* e 2  reggicalze bianchi:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma che ne sai tu? 
Comunque sbagliato, questa volta niente intimo...sono arrivata già fornita! :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me sembrava donna però!
> 
> 
> Ma che ne sai tu?
> Comunque sbagliato, questa volta niente intimo...sono arrivata già fornita! :carneval:


cioè.. senza? 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma prima non avevi detto che, invece, ti incazzeresti parecchio?


Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..) 
Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta....


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Sei il commesso dell'outlet ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no.. eravamo insieme :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

eliade, non hai messo l'autore della tua citazione....ma immagino che sia gandhi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> quando si dice la "coerenza"


Leggi sopra...sono coerente.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Leggi sopra...sono coerente.


rilassati...


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..)
> Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta....


Ma tua moglie sa che potresti tradire per solo sesso o come ti immagina non lo faresti mai?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> eliade, non hai messo l'autore della tua citazione....ma immagino che sia gandhi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici? :rotfl:
Comunque è una frase che dice un personaggio nel film City of angels...non ricordo chi. :carneval:



battiato63 ha detto:


> no.. eravamo insieme :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


Davvero? 


battiato63 ha detto:


> cioè.. senza?
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No, già fornita di tutto....:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

diavoletta ha detto:


> Scusa ... ma che cavolo dici ti che ne sai ? (per la parte in rosso...)
> Anche mio marito (e io per prima) non avrebbe mai pensato che il sesso fosse tra le cose importanti in un rapporto di coppia, per me le cose erano affetto, stima e rispetto.. invece da un anno e mezzo ho l'amante, riscoperto con lui il sesso e non solo.. ti dico questo perchè magari tua moglie (da donna) si accontenta di quel poco che ha..
> 
> Diavoletta


Sicuramente ne so + d te che non sai nemmeno chi siamo e mai lo saprai...

Detto questo magari è come dici tu..anche se in base alla mia esperienza con lei e, ovviamente, ai partner che ha avuto prima, non ha mai dato peso a questa parte. 
Detto questo spero per lei che, se il problema dovessi essere io da questo punto di vista, trovi chi la sappia far contenta. 
Che te devo dì?!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie sa che potresti tradire per solo sesso o come ti immagina non lo faresti mai?


Mia moglie sa che per me il sesso è una parte importante in un rapporto...e sa che ho voglia di farlo molto + spesso d lei


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rilassati...


Rilassatissimo..mi infastidisce la gente che giudica senza sapere/leggere.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mia moglie sa che per me il sesso è una parte importante in un rapporto...e sa che ho voglia di farlo molto + spesso d lei


Non è proprio la stessa cosa che sapere che per te sesso extra e matrimonio sono due cose separate però...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi tu_ concedi _e metti pure i paletti di _come_ dovrebbe tradire tua moglie?
> 
> ribadisco: doppia merda
> 
> e sentiti pure insultato


Stavo spiegando perchè pur tradendo io per primo, mi incazzerei se tradito.

Doppiamente ridicola...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è proprio la stessa cosa che sapere che per te sesso extra e matrimonio sono due cose separate però...


Beh il sesso è sesso scusa...cosa vuol dire?!? 

sesso + amore = ottimo sesso      
sesso - amore = sesso divertente e basta.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..*(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) *di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..)
> Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta....


Finchè te ne convinci del tutto, immagino.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh il sesso è sesso scusa...cosa vuol dire?!?
> 
> sesso + amore = ottimo sesso
> sesso - amore = sesso divertente e basta.


Si, ma tua moglie sa che per te il sesso extra è una cosa secondaria ma che potrebbe capitare, o pensa di te quello che tu pensi di lei (cioè che non lo farebbe mai senza innamorarsi)?
Non riesco a capire se mi prendi per il culo o se sei serio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Stavo spiegando perchè pur tradendo io per primo, mi incazzerei se tradito.*
> 
> Doppiamente ridicola...


ma non serve che spieghi
ti sei qualificato benissimo


non hai le credenziali neanche per allacciarmi le scarpe, figurati se le hai per apostrofarmi in qualsivoglia modo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Finchè te ne convinci del tutto, immagino.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..)
> Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta....



ok, grazie:smile:

anche se penso che siano quei discorsi teorici che, dovesse capitare, lasciano il tempo che trovano...più che altro, penso che tu, conoscendo bene  tua moglie, non te lo aspetteresti mai da da lei, fine del discorso

pure io, eh, poi ho visto che il mio ex era perfettamente in grado di fare cose che mai avrei immaginato!


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Il fatto che tu non ti senta minimamente in colpa (se è vero), secondo me, è indice di un problema. 

Tu ritieni che, sulla questione sesso/importanza in un rapporto ecc, tu e tua moglie abbiate una incompatibilità di valori di fondo.
Per cui non ti fai nessuno scrupolo nel cogliere sporadicamente l'opportunità di fare sesso con altre. In un certo senso per te la situazione legittima l'inganno. 

Eppure, in persone equilibrate, ritengo che perlomeno il fatto di mentire a chi ha fiducia in noi e a chi amiamo (sosteniamo di amare) dovrebbe far avvertire un minimo di senso di colpa. (Poi, parliamone, il senso di colpa non è comunque un'attenuante).

Quindi nessun senso di colpa perchè tradisci, e nessun senso di colpa perchè menti.

E soprattutto questa seconda cosa mi porta sinceramente a dubitare dei sentimenti per tua moglie. Sei sereno perchè ritieni di non arrecarle nessun danno, ma le manchi terribilmente di rispetto, ingannandola.

Ti mostri anche molto sicuro di te, tendi all'autocompiacimento e per me hai una grossa lacuna: l'assoluta mancanza di paura.
Quella fantastica emozione-meccanismo di sopravvivenza che non puoi avere, dato che non cogli la potenziale minaccia delle possibili conseguenze delle tue azioni. 
Il confine tra temerarietà e stupidità a volte è sottile. Veramente sottile in questo caso.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non serve che spieghi
> ti sei qualificato benissimo
> 
> 
> non hai le credenziali neanche per allacciarmi le scarpe, figurati se le hai per apostrofarmi in qualsivoglia modo


A momenti vado fuori strada :rotfl::rotfl:
Secondo me non dura una settimana il tipo


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non ti senta minimamente in colpa (se è vero), secondo me, è indice di un problema.
> 
> Tu ritieni che, sulla questione sesso/importanza in un rapporto ecc, tu e tua moglie abbiate una incompatibilità di valori di fondo.
> Per cui non ti fai nessuno scrupolo nel cogliere sporadicamente l'opportunità di fare sesso con altre. In un certo senso per te la situazione legittima l'inganno.
> ...


Beh? E io che avevo scritto?:thinking:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Magari sei solo un uomo sereno e soddisfatto, che non ha grossi grattacapi per la testa e che, pertanto, sente ed ha spazio per i "pruriti" che umanamente è normale sentire....
In fondo giochi, e per questo non senti sensi di colpa. Ma se dovesse saltar fuori torni sulla terra a razzo !!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non serve che spieghi
> ti sei qualificato benissimo
> 
> 
> non hai le credenziali neanche per allacciarmi le scarpe, figurati se le hai per apostrofarmi in qualsivoglia modo



Chiara..cos'è stato a renderti così acida?? Una megacornificata?? Mi spiace ma non rivalerti su di me per i tuoi problemi grazie..

Ti saluto...se sono così gretto e moralmente appesto la tua aurea di santerellina, ti prego...esci da questo post e non rompere più i coglioni. Wonder woman delle mie palle.


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh? E io che avevo scritto?:thinking:



 Non so, lo stesso??

Pardon Eli, non avevo letto tutto! :singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A momenti vado fuori strada :rotfl::rotfl:
> Secondo me non dura una settimana il tipo


Vedremo..al momento è qualche anno che dura. Poi si vedrà..e tieni il volante che non vorrei mai averti sulla coscienza.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Magari sei solo un uomo sereno e soddisfatto, che non ha grossi grattacapi per la testa e che, pertanto, sente ed ha spazio per i "pruriti" che umanamente è normale sentire....
> In fondo giochi, e per questo non senti sensi di colpa. Ma se dovesse saltar fuori torni sulla terra a razzo !!!!


Credo che tu sia quello che ci è andato/a + vicino/a...in tutto e per tutto. Ottima analisi. Grazie


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so, lo stesso??
> 
> Pardon Eli, non avevo letto tutto! :singleeye:


Te lo linko: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...sensi-di-colpa?p=978403&viewfull=1#post978403


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Magari sei solo un uomo sereno e *soddisfatto*, che non ha grossi grattacapi per la testa e che, pertanto, sente ed ha spazio per i "pruriti" che umanamente è normale sentire....
> In fondo giochi, e per questo non senti sensi di colpa. Ma se dovesse saltar fuori torni sulla terra a razzo !!!!


Ma non credo proprio.


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Credo che tu sia quello che ci è andat*o/a* + vicin*o/a*...in tutto e per tutto. Ottima analisi. Grazie


Ma non importa, dai, fai tu... per me è lo stesso... 

Prego, semplicemente ci son passato/a anche io.


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh il sesso è sesso scusa...cosa vuol dire?!?
> 
> sesso + amore = ottimo sesso
> sesso - amore = sesso divertente e basta.



 che cazzo di equazioni sarebbero ?..


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma non importa, dai, fai tu... per me è lo stesso...
> 
> Prego, semplicemente ci son* passato/a anche io*.


Cos'è questa indecisione sulla o/a?


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che cazzo di equazioni sarebbero ?..


Hai sbagliato l'ordine delle parole

Sono equazioni del c.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che cazzo di equazioni sarebbero ?..


Nono, la domanda giusta sarebbe che equazioni del cazzo sarebbero? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Hai sbagliato l'ordine delle parole
> 
> Sono equazioni del c.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

*appunto*



battiato63 ha detto:


> che* cazzo* di equazioni sarebbero ?..


unico denominatore comune.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cos'è questa indecisione sulla o/a?


Ad esempio non so se Hiroito sia nome da uomo o da donna!?!?


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Cos'è questa indecisione sulla o/a?


Quando scrivo qui sopra sono asessuato/a  :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> unico denominatore comune.


:rotfl::up:


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In contemporanea !!!!!!

Terun !!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Chiara..cos'è stato a renderti così acida?? Una megacornificata?? Mi spiace ma non rivalerti su di me per i tuoi problemi grazie..
> 
> Ti saluto...se sono così gretto e moralmente appesto la tua aurea di santerellina, ti prego...esci da questo post e non rompere più i coglioni. Wonder woman delle mie palle.


Quali problemi?

vedi un pò che se fino a cinque minuti fa potevo ancora darti il beneficio del dubbio con questa ultima uscita hai dato il quadro completo di te stesso

asino e pure maschilista
la prima offesa che ti viene in mente è quella di dire una donna che è acida perchè ha le corna o perchè non scopa,
pensa te che fantasia.

io non ho nessun problema a uscire da questo 3d, figurati, però ti do una notizia in anteprima:

uno che tradisce sua moglie e poi dice che si incazzerebbe moltissimo se lo facesse lei è quantomeno un paraculo
se poi insiste ad aver ragione diventa una merda fatta e finita.

santarellina.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mio dio, quasi quasi mi offendo


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nono, la domanda giusta sarebbe che equazioni del cazzo sarebbero? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ad esempio non so se Hiroito sia nome da uomo o da donna!?!?


Era rivolto alla risposta di hiroito a te, non al tuo post. Se noti anche lui/lei ha scritto o/a. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che cazzo di equazioni sarebbero ?..


Tipo quella di Pierino:

+ melo - + vengo - x non venir + - non - lo - + o x lo - - lo - di -


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Era rivolto alla risposta di hiroito a te, non al tuo post. Se noti anche lui/lei ha scritto o/a. :smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali problemi?
> 
> vedi un pò che se fino a cinque minuti fa potevo ancora darti il beneficio del dubbio con questa ultima uscita hai dato il quadro completo di te stesso
> 
> ...


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:
 sei micidiale


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali problemi?
> 
> vedi un pò che se fino a cinque minuti fa potevo ancora darti il beneficio del dubbio con questa ultima uscita hai dato il quadro completo di te stesso
> 
> ...



Non so quali siano i tuoi problemi ma una che non fa altro che insultare dall'inizio ad una persona che pone semplicemente una domanda per me qualche problema ce l'ha. 

Infatti mi sono dato due possibili spiegazioni a questo tuo atteggiamento di merda (non perchè sono maschilista...volevo solo essere POSSIBILISTA nei tuoi confronti):

1 - Sei stata tradita ed ora devi diventare la paladina delle donne maltrattate dal lupo cattivo/marito traditore..
2 - Sei acida e basta. 

Io che condivida o meno il pensiero di una persona magari la prima cosa che faccio è esprimere la mia opinione. 
Non insultare a caso...poi vedi te...fai come ti pare..il tuo modo di fare dà il metro della persona che sei.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Devo spiegare anche l'abc. 



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo quella di Pierino:
> 
> + melo - + vengo - x non venir + - non - lo - + o x lo - - lo - di -


Mi gira la testa...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Beh il sesso è sesso scusa...cosa vuol dire?!?
> 
> sesso + amore = ottimo sesso
> sesso - amore = sesso divertente e basta.




non ho letto il resto ma io sono d'accordo con queste equazioni


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non ho letto il resto ma io sono d'accordo con queste equazioni


Si, ma adesso ci spieghi cosa è il sesso divertente, neh ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Si, ma adesso ci spieghi cosa è il sesso divertente, neh ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senza tralasciare i particolari...:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io che condivida o meno il pensiero di una persona magari la prima cosa che faccio è esprimere la mia opinione.
> Non insultare a caso...poi vedi te...fai come ti pare..il tuo modo di fare dà il metro della persona che sei.


Qua le opinioni te le hanno dato tutti, me compreso. Il punto è che se fai ragionamenti che superano la stupidità e sfociano nella pura idiozia darti dell'asino, o quant'altro, è anche poco.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senza tralasciare i particolari...:carneval:



non posso, sono timida e bacchettona


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua le opinioni te le hanno dato tutti, me compreso. Il punto è che se fai ragionamenti che superano la stupidità e sfociano nella pura idiozia darti dell'asino, o quant'altro, è anche poco.


E' inutile che fai l'avvocato della tizia sai Joey?!? rileggiti tutto il cazzo di 3d e come potrai notare lei per prima cosa mi ha insultato e solo dopo si è messa a dare spiegazione dei suoi insulti. 

Detto questo meno male che ogni tanto ci sono anche persone che parlano seriamente in questo 3d e non son lì a dire minchiate e basta. 
Se in tanti mi rispondono seriamente (chi a favore e chi contrario a quello che ho scritto, ma sempre SERIAMENTE E SENZA INSULTARE) evidentemente tanto idioti questi ragionamenti non sono. 
Evidentemente se li ritieni idioti vuol dire che non fanno per te. Cambia 3d e vai avanti per la tua strada.

Ciao ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi gira la testa...View attachment 5319


Mannò, se leggi bene è semplice...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non posso, sono timida e bacchettona


ahahahaha


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non posso, sono timida e bacchettona


se ...se....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ahahahaha


excuse me?


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

*joe e chiara*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua le opinioni te le hanno dato tutti, me compreso. Il punto è che se fai ragionamenti che superano la stupidità e sfociano nella pura idiozia darti dell'asino, o quant'altro, è anche poco.




J B, Chiara,

lasciate perdere è fortunato perchè  convinto di quello che sostiene


----------



## milli (27 Agosto 2012)

Mah che dire! A me fa tenerezza questa moglie che ignara di tutto ciò che le circola sopra la testa (compresi un bel paio di cornini che se non ricordo male colleziona da almeno 3 anni), continua a credere nel marito e a fidarsi ciecamente di lui. Lui a me sembra un pò, come dire, infantile, ma anche maschilista si, e anche un pò troppo pieno di sè. Come  fa ad essere così sicuro di conoscere appieno la moglie e sapere cosa farà o non farà. Rovesciando le parti anche la moglie crede di conoscere a fondo il marito, ma così non è!
E poi un consiglio: quando uno crede che un qualcosa non gli accadrà e quando succede. 
P.s. non è che voglio portare scarogna è solo un consiglio
      e la giustificazione che l'altra volta non sei stato scoperto non è assolutamente una garanzia. Fidati
C'è un detto: il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> non posso, sono timida e bacchettona


:rotfl::rotfl:
Quintì...pare vero per come lo dici...:rotfl::rotfl:
Però hai un'anima pura...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' inutile che fai l'avvocato della tizia sai Joey?!? rileggiti tutto il cazzo di 3d e come potrai notare lei per prima cosa mi ha insultato e solo dopo si è messa a dare spiegazione dei suoi insulti.
> 
> Detto questo meno male che ogni tanto ci sono anche persone che parlano seriamente in questo 3d e non son lì a dire minchiate e basta.
> Se in tanti mi rispondono seriamente (chi a favore e chi contrario a quello che ho scritto, ma sempre SERIAMENTE E SENZA INSULTARE) evidentemente tanto idioti questi ragionamenti non sono.
> ...


Quale avvocato? Io parlavo anche di me, ed in generale sarebbe una bella idea guardare oltre gli insulti. Le persone che ti rispondono seriamente senza insultarti sono persone che, bontà loro, pensano ancora che ragionare con uno che scrive fesserie sia proficuo. D'altra parte, il mondo è bello perchè vario. E comunque no, non credo che cambierò thread. Perchè, purtroppo per te, ogni volta che scrivi qualche minchiata è divertente smerdarti. Ed oltretutto rimetterti coi piedi per terra è un'opera meritoria. Non dico tanto, ma dovresti almeno ringraziarmi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Quintì...pare vero per come lo dici...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Però *hai un'anima pura*...:rotfl::rotfl:


questo è un dato di fatto


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' inutile che fai l'avvocato della tizia sai Joey?!? rileggiti tutto il cazzo di 3d e come potrai notare lei per prima cosa mi ha insultato e solo dopo si è messa a dare spiegazione dei suoi insulti.
> 
> Detto questo meno male che ogni tanto ci sono anche persone che parlano seriamente in questo 3d e non son lì a dire minchiate e basta.
> Se in tanti mi rispondono seriamente (chi a favore e chi contrario a quello che ho scritto, ma sempre SERIAMENTE E SENZA INSULTARE) evidentemente tanto idioti questi ragionamenti non sono.
> ...



L insulto è partito a favore della tua arroganza, della tua presunzione, non alla tua persona.


le tue parole sono un insulto alla intellligenza di tua moglie, e alla speranza che un certa tipologia di ragionamenti biechi non si possano piu leggere.

e invece...ci tocca...ma continua pure a illuminarci.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mah che dire! A me fa tenerezza questa moglie che ignara di tutto ciò che le circola sopra la testa (compresi un bel paio di cornini che se non ricordo male colleziona da almeno 3 anni), continua a credere nel marito e a fidarsi ciecamente di lui. Lui a me sembra un pò, come dire, infantile, ma anche maschilista si, e anche un pò troppo pieno di sè. Come  fa ad essere così sicuro di conoscere appieno la moglie e sapere cosa farà o non farà. Rovesciando le parti anche la moglie crede di conoscere a fondo il marito, ma così non è!
> E poi un consiglio: quando uno crede che un qualcosa non gli accadrà e quando succede.
> P.s. non è che voglio portare scarogna è solo un consiglio
> e la giustificazione che l'altra volta non sei stato scoperto non è assolutamente una garanzia. Fidati
> C'è un detto:* il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi *




tu dici eh...sperem.


----------



## milli (27 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> tu dici eh...sperem.



magari non è infallibile....però a volte succede


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so quali siano i tuoi problemi ma una che non fa altro che insultare dall'inizio ad una persona che pone semplicemente una domanda per me qualche problema ce l'ha.
> 
> Infatti mi sono dato due possibili spiegazioni a questo tuo atteggiamento di merda (non perchè sono maschilista...volevo solo essere POSSIBILISTA nei tuoi confronti):
> 
> ...


su 2 ne hai azzeccate......................rullo di tamburi........................manco una


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedremo..al momento è qualche anno che dura. Poi si vedrà..e tieni il volante che non vorrei mai averti sulla coscienza.


Intendevo che tu non duri su questo forum per una settimana. Te ne andrai dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con te e bla bla...


----------



## milli (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> su 2 ne hai azzeccate......................rullo di tamburi........................manco una



riprova sarai più fortunato


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

lo aveTe inibito.


vi rimmarrà sulle cossienze


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Quintì...pare vero per come lo dici...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Però hai un'anima pura...:rotfl::rotfl:


e sincera.. come l'olio della Puglia


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> su 2 ne hai azzeccate......................rullo di tamburi........................manco una


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> su 2 ne hai azzeccate......................rullo di tamburi........................manco una



che belle le mie amiche 



ti lovvo, Farfy


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che belle le mie amiche
> 
> 
> 
> ti lovvo, Farfy


:triste:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che belle le mie amiche
> 
> 
> 
> ti lovvo, Farfy


Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione. 

Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me. 

Me ne andrò segnalandovi che per essere il "Portale dell'infedeltà" siete solo un forume pieno di bacchettoni e qualunquisti e pochi, davvero pochi ma meno male che ci sono, personaggi illuminati. 

Continuate a piangervi addosso e a cercare di capire perchè vs marito vi ha cornificate. Io un paio di idee, anche senza conoscervi, la avrei. 

Buona vita!


----------



## Circe off (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non avrei considerazione? Ho una considerazione molto alta di lei..
> non mi scoprirà mai semplicemente perchè lo faccio sul lavoro a 120 km di distanza da dove abitiamo con una donna a lei sconosciuta che rimarrà tale per sempre..capito?!


Un mio amico lo ha fatto una volta a più di 800 km di distanza, non ha fatto neanche in tempo a tornare che la tipa da una botta e via ha telefonato alla moglie informandola su particolari intimi inconfutabili.....non ti sentire onnipotente come quel cretino di mio marito che pensava di essere in una botte di ferro e grazie ad un errore di lei é stato smascherato. Non sei solo tu a condurre il gioco, non sai quella che ti riceve in chi si trasforma.....


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Un mio amico lo ha fatto una volta a più di 800 km di distanza, non ha fatto neanche in tempo a tornare che la tipa da una botta e via ha telefonato alla moglie informandola su particolari intimi inconfutabili.....non ti sentire onnipotente come quel cretino di mio marito che pensava di essere in una botte di ferro e grazie ad un errore di lei é stato smascherato. Non sei solo tu a condurre il gioco, non sai quella che ti riceve in chi si trasforma.....


 azz.........


----------



## Circe off (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz.........


Verissimo non sto mentendo....non sempre gli incidenti dipendono da noi....


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Un mio amico lo ha fatto una volta a più di 800 km di distanza, non ha fatto neanche in tempo a tornare che la tipa da una botta e via ha telefonato alla moglie informandola su particolari intimi inconfutabili.....non ti sentire onnipotente come quel cretino di mio marito che pensava di essere in una botte di ferro e grazie ad un errore di lei é stato smascherato. Non sei solo tu a condurre il gioco, non sai quella che ti riceve in chi si trasforma.....


_
Chi ha paura delle palle non va in guerra._


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me.
> 
> ...


minchia, ma non sbagli un colpo...

su un forum con non so quante centinaia di utenti dovevi beccare proprio due traditrici per fare sto discorsetto...

se usi la stessa sensibilità per capire le dinamiche di tua moglie...

auguri di cuore


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Verissimo non sto mentendo....non sempre gli incidenti dipendono da noi....



ti credo.. ti credo..:up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me.
> 
> ...


Come Volevasi Dimostrare 

Che poi manco ci hai imbroccato sulle "cornificazioni"......2 traditrici sei andato a beccare :rotfl:

Buona Vita a te


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me.
> 
> ...


t'indendi poco di comunicazione.
se ti poni come un'aquila è naturale ricevere risposte che tendano a ridimensionarti e a far emergere il tuo essere pollo.

non è necessario verbalizzare un insulto, ci si può rappresentare come un insulto.

se scappi confermi la mia impressione: non avevi bisogno di opinioni, forse solo di complici.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale avvocato? Io parlavo anche di me, ed in generale sarebbe una bella idea guardare oltre gli insulti. Le persone che ti rispondono seriamente senza insultarti sono persone che, bontà loro, pensano ancora che ragionare con uno che scrive fesserie sia proficuo. D'altra parte, il mondo è bello perchè vario. E comunque no, non credo che cambierò thread. Perchè, purtroppo per te, ogni volta che scrivi qualche minchiata è* divertente smerdarti. *Ed oltretutto rimetterti coi piedi per terra è un'opera meritoria. Non dico tanto, ma dovresti almeno ringraziarmi.


ancora


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

:sonno:





Minerva ha detto:


> ancora


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :sonno:


non credo tu abbia capito la questione


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo tu abbia capito la questione


 cosa avrei dovuto capire? a me gli interventi di Joe mi fanno quest'effetto


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cosa avrei dovuto capire?


scusi, ho sbagliato numero


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me.
> 
> ...


Per sottolineare quanto ti sbagli sia io che chiara siamo due traditrici. Quindi rileggi bene e poi se vuoi incazzati


----------



## battiato63 (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusi, ho sbagliato numero


:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bella merda che sei


chiara...ricordi quando mi chiedevi esempi di giudizi categorici?


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara...ricordi quando mi chiedevi esempi di giudizi categorici?


in effetti, nei pochissimi scambi avuti qui dentro, ricordo di aver avuto occasione di farlo presente anch'io.
c'è chi danza e chi trancia. 
naturale varietà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiara...ricordi quando mi chiedevi esempi di giudizi categorici?



sì, maestr...

cioè, Minerva 

provo a spiegare: per me dire "sei una merda" è un'opinione, non un giudizio
se il tipo 123456 mi dimostra che non è così, cambio opinione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

ale ha detto:


> in effetti, nei pochissimi scambi avuti qui dentro, ricordo di aver avuto occasione di farlo presente anch'io.
> c'è chi danza e chi trancia.
> naturale varietà.



io trancio quando c'è da tranciare
e sono allergica ai maschilisti

sono spocchiosa in più di qualche occasione

quando sono entrata mi hanno dato delle _opinioni  _ben peggiori, ma non mi sono offesa


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trancio quando c'è da tranciare
> e sono allergica ai maschilisti
> 
> sono spocchiosa in più di qualche occasione
> ...



Lo so lo so che appena puoi mi scotenni :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo so lo so che appena puoi mi scotenni :rotfl:



troppo tardi, a te mi ci sono affezionata


----------



## Ultimo (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> troppo tardi, a te mi ci sono affezionata



Beddamatri santissima!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, maestr...
> 
> cioè, Minerva
> 
> ...


beh, a questo punto direi tra maestre ci si dovrebbe intendere , però non ho capito lo stesso: come mai le tue sono opinioni e altri moralismi spicci.
continua a sfuggirmi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, a questo punto direi tra maestre ci si dovrebbe intendere , però non ho capito lo stesso: come mai le tue sono opinioni e altri moralismi spicci.
> continua a sfuggirmi


moralismi spicci rientra nelle opinioni

se qualcuno ( tipo te/a parte lui) interveniva a dirmi che secondo la sua opinione il NR era un esempio edificante di marito liberale e comprensivo proprio in virtù del suo auto-lassismo e mi mostrava delle prove, se ne poteva discutere
se pretende di insegnarci senza avere la qualifica son cavoli suoi


ok, sono stata troppo affrettata nel giudizio
mi scuso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

è il senso di colpa che si fa sentire in me


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> moralismi spicci rientra nelle opinioni
> 
> se qualcuno ( tipo te/a parte lui) interveniva a dirmi che secondo la sua opinione il NR era un esempio edificante di marito liberale e comprensivo proprio in virtù del suo auto-lassismo e mi mostrava delle prove, se ne poteva discutere
> se pretende di insegnarci senza avere la qualifica son cavoli suoi
> ...


come ti scusi:unhappy:
ma lascia stare questa storia delle prove (che mi ricordi il conte): quando mai arriviamo a poter dimostrare con certezza quello che affermiamo?
ma poi...dobbiamo? la verità è che ogni tanto partiamo in quarta e ci piace sputare qualche bella sentenza e lanciare uno o due giudizi di quelli che fanno boom.
non te ne vergognare ...io non lo faccio:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri santissima!!!



bello lui il siciliano


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Agosto 2012)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è il senso di colpa che si fa sentire in me




ripigliati, stai invecchiando come me


----------



## ale (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io trancio quando c'è da tranciare
> e sono allergica ai maschilisti
> 
> sono spocchiosa in più di qualche occasione
> ...


non ricordo bene il contesto, ricordo di aver percepito in una tua "sintesi", peraltro non rivolta a me, una certa spocchia, appunto.

sull'offendersi non posso che essere d'accordo, ma anche su questo aspetto c'è una naturale varietà.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come ti scusi:unhappy:
> ma lascia stare questa storia delle prove (che mi ricordi il conte): quando mai arriviamo a poter dimostrare con certezza quello che affermiamo?
> ma poi...dobbiamo? la verità è che ogni tanto partiamo in quarta e ci piace sputare qualche bella sentenza e lanciare uno o due giudizi di quelli che fanno boom.
> non te ne vergognare ...io non lo faccio:mrgreen:





dammi un nome ha detto:


> ripigliati, stai invecchiando come me



mi scuso col tizio 123456

con te e micia ho la giustificazione pronta: 

è colpa di Tebe, stamattina ha detto che lei era la parte rosa minipony coccolosa della coppia di divine
io invece ero questa


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi scuso col tizio 123456


perseveri? non è carino chiamarlo tizio... dovresti scusarti


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ridicole le amiche che si spalleggiano a vicenda senza nemmeno provare a mettersi in discussione.
> 
> Comunque sì me ne andrò ma non insultando e dicendo che tutti ce l'hanno con me.
> 
> ...


a me non mi ha cornificata, almeno credo
però beveva un po' troppo
vale lo stesso?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perseveri? non è carino chiamarlo tizio... dovresti scusarti


uhm...se si registra, prometto che mi scuso vis a vis


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> uhm...se si registra, prometto che mi scuso vis a vis



corn a corn:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> corn a corn:rotfl:



no tesoro, vedi qualche corn nel mio magnifico caschetto melanzana?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no tesoro, vedi qualche corn nel mio magnifico caschetto melanzana?


no, ma ormai si può dire o non si può dire che non c'è mai certezza?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, ma ormai si può dire o non si può dire che non c'è mai certezza?



ovvio


----------



## Lucrezia (27 Agosto 2012)

Non è anormale non sentirsi in colpa. Cioè, non so cosa intendi per anormale, ma diciamo che non sei il primo uomo che sento dire "è solo sesso, quindi non è un tradimento". 
Ma la domanda è un'altra. Se desideriamo ottenere solo quello che ci manca, e il sesso con tua moglie ce l'hai, quando cerchi un'altra per fare sesso, di cosa vai veramente in cerca che ti manca?


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Rispondo avendo letto solo i primi commenti.

Dicevamo sui tradimenti per futili motivi?

Io penso che chi ha una visione del sesso come la tua (per certi versi anche comprensibile eh) sia davvero convinto di non fare nulla di male. Il sesso è un gioco, un divertimento, che si può condividere anche con chi non si ama, ne sono convinta anch'io.
Però, a questo punto, non ti dovrebbe infastidire se tua moglie si prendesse la sua fetta di divertimento con un altro maschio. Invece tu dici che ti incazzeresti.

Deduco che la tua sia una forma di egoismo: tu prendi tutto, convinto di averne ogni diritto. Ma non riesci a concepire che gli altri abbiano gli stessi tuoi diritti.

Il mio augurio è che anche tua moglie si diverta un po', prima o poi. Cosa che, nell'arco di una vita matrimoniale già intaccata dal tradimento, è più che possibile.
A quel punto farai un'esperienza diversa e capirai come si sta dall'altra parte. Un traditore non lo è fino in fondo se non ha provato almeno una volta cosa significa stare dall'altra parte. Finchè si gioca come fai tu ci si limita ad un'esperienza parziale e forse è anche inutile farsi troppe domande sul perchè non si hanno sensi di colpa. Quando la fetta di esperienza si farà un po' più sostanziosa, allora le tue domande cominceranno ad avere un senso. Fino ad allora tromba pure sereno e con la testa vuota. Sono in molti a farlo, sei in buona compagnia


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Rispondo avendo letto solo i primi commenti.
> 
> Dicevamo sui tradimenti per futili motivi?
> 
> ...


ora sgrida pure te!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lucrezia (27 Agosto 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Non è anormale non sentirsi in colpa. Cioè, non so cosa intendi per anormale, ma diciamo che non sei il primo uomo che sento dire "è solo sesso, quindi non è un tradimento".
> Ma la domanda è un'altra. Se desideriamo ottenere solo quello che ci manca, e il sesso con tua moglie ce l'hai, quando cerchi un'altra per fare sesso, di cosa vai veramente in cerca che ti manca?


Non avevo letto tutti i tuoi messaggi. Ora che ne ho letti 5-6, mi sono risposta da sola. Quello che ti manca è l'autostima. Il modo in cui reagisci lo rende palese. Questa è la tua spinta al tradimento, ed anche il motivo per cui non ti senti in colpa, e d'altra parte non vuoi che ti tradisca lei: vai a cercare conferme altrove, perchè dentro di te non hai abbastanza.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ora sgrida pure te!:mrgreen:


E' un embolista pure lui?

Tranquilla, io gli embolisti me li mangio a colazione


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' un embolista pure lui?
> 
> Tranquilla, io gli embolisti me li mangio a colazione



credo che se ne sia andato...
comunque sia, per lui il punto era: 

_"Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..) 
Spero di essere stato chiaro questa volta...."
_


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che se ne sia andato...
> comunque sia, per lui il punto era:
> 
> _"Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..)
> ...



free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
c'è un nuovo utente Free57.......... ribellatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> c'è un nuovo utente Free57.......... ribellatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii





ma io sono minuscola:mrgreen:

dov'è?


----------



## Spider (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


...seeeeee!!!! buonanotte, magari sei pure bello e tenebroso...
sei solo un comune mortale a cui piace la figa... non sempre quella di tua moglie...
quella già sta li... magari pronta, quando ti scatta l'ormone...a che ora?
sai le solite storie.. il maschio è maschio... ogni lasciata è persa.. e tu cominci a stancarti di lasciare..
in fondo che male fai, la pagnotta e un pò di tenerezza a casa sempre la porti.
conciliare la voglia di patata con la fedeltà coniugale è impresa assai difficile..
ti ci vorrebbe un corso Yoga..e un corso prematrimoniale..


----------



## Hirohito (27 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...seeeeee!!!! buonanotte, magari sei pure bello e tenebroso...
> sei solo un comune mortale a cui piace la figa... non sempre quella di tua moglie...
> quella già sta li... magari pronta, quando ti scatta l'ormone...a che ora?
> sai le solite storie.. il maschio è maschio... ogni lasciata è persa.. e tu cominci a stancarti di lasciare..
> ...


E son problemi.....:carneval:


----------



## la_tradita (27 Agosto 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Quello che ti manca è l'autostima. Il modo in cui reagisci lo rende palese. Questa è la tua spinta al tradimento, ed anche il motivo per cui non ti senti in colpa, e d'altra parte non vuoi che ti tradisca lei: vai a cercare conferme altrove, perchè dentro di te non hai abbastanza.


Ipotesi plausibile, il mio ex ad esempio è proprio così ed ha fatto le stesse cose.
E' anche stato prontamente beccato...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Hai troppe certezze...rischi di dare una musata contro un muro di cemento (virtualmente parlando) ma contento tu...


E il conte lo ha avvisato no?
Canta troppo sto gardelin...
E uccellin che vien dal mare
quali pene mi puoi portare?
Ah per caso quel giorno lei non era doveva doveva essere...
E mariuolo mi fu il fato...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


definisci "normale". può essere normale per te, non credo lo sia per tua moglie però. per me è normale in parte. ti dirò, potrei non sentirmi in colpa mentre lo faccio. ma sicuramente mi sentirei in colpa a tradimento eseguito. ma poi la "colpa" è la cosa minore. perchè la colpa è scontato che la hai. quando lo ho fatto avevo paura di essere beccata (anche se era la cosa che rendeva il tutto più intrigante, in fondo si fa perchè è proibito), mi dispiaceva per aver ferito una persona che investiva tempo e sentimenti su di me, rubando il suo tempo, portandogli via il suo amore e non dandogli nulla in cambio. 
il tradimento ti fa sentire forte, è per questo che non ti senti in colpa. dovresti essere colto con le mani nella marmellata.. poi vedrai.. eppure credimi che la voglia di tradire ti resterà per sempre, perchè è radicata dentro di noi (intendo noi traditori). possiamo sopprimerla, soffocarla o più semplicemente imparare ad addomesticarla.. ma sai che è dentro di te, non sarà la colpa a fermarti ma unicamente la tua forza di volontà.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ad esempio non so se Hiroito sia nome da uomo o da donna!?!?


Se ti sentono in giappi...altro che ti mettono un'atomica nel culoeh?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quali problemi?
> 
> vedi un pò che se fino a cinque minuti fa potevo ancora darti il beneficio del dubbio con questa ultima uscita hai dato il quadro completo di te stesso
> 
> ...


Infatti poteva salvarsi...
la risposta era se mia moglie mi tradisse soffrirei come un cane,,,ma so che me li sarei meritati...
Come il sommo Lothar docet...
Ma sai cara matra sti mariti che si sentono sicuri a 120 km da casa....non sanno quanto le mogli si sentano al sicuro a casa loro quando il marito è lontano 120 km....e nessuno lo verrà mai a sapere no?
Fu il lattaio, fu il postino....quello dell'acqua o quello dell'enel...per non parlare de quelo del gas e del casolin....

Da cui il detto...
Torna casa prima la sera lessie...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so quali siano i tuoi problemi ma una che non fa altro che insultare dall'inizio ad una persona che pone semplicemente una domanda per me qualche problema ce l'ha.
> 
> Infatti mi sono dato due possibili spiegazioni a questo tuo atteggiamento di merda (non perchè sono maschilista...volevo solo essere POSSIBILISTA nei tuoi confronti):
> 
> ...



Sentimi umile non registrato parli di insulti e non sai che osa è voltato qui dentro...
Ma penso che dare della tradita a Chiara matraini....sia il massimo del minimo che si possa dire qui dentro...

Senti non puoi andare in un bar e fare il grandassone e dire ragassi mi ciavo a destra e a manca...
e pretendere che tutti ti ammirino...
capita anche chi che ti dice che sei un becco...no?

Cioè io svaligio la banca e poi denuncio per diffamazione chi mi dà del ladro?

Cioè- capiamoci...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Mah che dire! A me fa tenerezza questa moglie che ignara di tutto ciò che le circola sopra la testa (compresi un bel paio di cornini che se non ricordo male colleziona da almeno 3 anni), continua a credere nel marito e a fidarsi ciecamente di lui. Lui a me sembra un pò, come dire, infantile, ma anche maschilista si, e anche un pò troppo pieno di sè. Come  fa ad essere così sicuro di conoscere appieno la moglie e sapere cosa farà o non farà. Rovesciando le parti anche la moglie crede di conoscere a fondo il marito, ma così non è!
> E poi un consiglio: quando uno crede che un qualcosa non gli accadrà e quando succede.
> P.s. non è che voglio portare scarogna è solo un consiglio
> e la giustificazione che l'altra volta non sei stato scoperto non è assolutamente una garanzia. Fidati
> C'è un detto: il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi


lo so...perchè quel satanasso mi ha condannato a fare i coperchi...ma non sono ancora stato capace a fare quelli che tengono...e tutte ste pegnate ogni tano vanno per sopra e spandono liquami ovuntque...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Un mio amico lo ha fatto una volta a più di 800 km di distanza, non ha fatto neanche in tempo a tornare che la tipa da una botta e via ha telefonato alla moglie informandola su particolari intimi inconfutabili.....non ti sentire onnipotente come quel cretino di mio marito che pensava di essere in una botte di ferro e grazie ad un errore di lei é stato smascherato. Non sei solo tu a condurre il gioco, non sai quella che ti riceve in chi si trasforma.....


Brava Circe hai spiegato l' anello debole della catena...
E lo so...le donne parlano...questo è il problema...
E lo so...
Guarda una guerra....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Quel giorno che ciulo quella sbagliata è la fine per me...e sarà come una reazione a catena...
e verrò crocifisso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti poteva salvarsi...
> la risposta era se mia moglie mi tradisse soffrirei come un cane,,,ma so che me li sarei meritati...
> Come il sommo Lothar docet...
> Ma sai cara matra sti mariti che si sentono sicuri a 120 km da casa..*..non sanno quanto le mogli si sentano al sicuro a casa loro quando il marito è lontano 120 km....*e nessuno lo verrà mai a sapere no?
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz.........



Pensa a me è capitata bruttissima...
Io frequento A...tranquillamente...
Bon...B, C, e D...vanno da mia moglie...ad avvisarla che sono nei guai...con quella...
Mia moglie tace sempre e osserva...
Dalla sera alla mattina sentenzia quella donna ti fa male marito mio...

Non sapevo che mia moglie avesse certe amiche...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...


Secondo me non hai sensi di colpa perchè sei troppo sicuro di te...
e delle occasioni che ti "crei" per tradire....
ma questo non fa di te uno psicopatico ma solo un ipotetico tradito che fa il banfone con 
la patata di un'altra lasciando incustodita la "sua..."


----------



## battiato63 (28 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me non hai sensi di colpa perchè sei troppo sicuro di te...
> e delle occasioni che ti "crei" per tradire....
> ma questo non fa di te uno psicopatico ma solo un ipotetico tradito che fa il banfone con
> la patata di un'altra lasciando incustodita la "sua..."


:up::up: quoto


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> credo che se ne sia andato...
> comunque sia, per lui il punto era:
> 
> _"Rileggi bene..ho detto che mi incazzerei parecchio perchè SO che mia moglie non mi tradirebbe mai solo a livello fisico perchè per lei in un rapporto la parte fisica è una delle componenti che contano meno..(quante volte devo riscriverla sta cosa?!?) di conseguenza se mi tradisse non sarebbe certo solo a livello fisico ma con tutti gli annessi e connessi. Per questo motivo mi incazzerei parecchio! ( e lo ridico..)
> ...


Mah. Per prima cosa trovo sia un pregiudizio presente in molti (uomini e donne) quello per cui il sesso in una donna debba necessariamente includere qualcosa di più. Non è detto.

Poi io trovo anche normale che si incazzi all'idea. Quello che non trovo normale è che non abbia sensi di colpa e reputi ciò che fa innocuo. E gli dico: il giorno che starai dall'altra parte della barricata, magari continuerai a tradire, ma lo farai con un peso in più nell'anima. E sarà questo peso, con cui farai i conti giornalmente, a farti diventare una persona più consapevole, nel bene e nel male.

Fino ad ora mi sembra uno che gioca come un bambino, senza rendersi conto di quello che fa.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato12345 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi assilla.
> Mi spiego cercando di non dilungarmi troppo.
> Ho 31 anni, padre di due figli, felicemente sposato con la donna della mia vita (ne sono sicuro e non faccio dell'ironia..)
> ...




...ormai lo ritengo "normale" per chi come te è fatto in questo modo.
Psicopatico non direi proprio...quanto meno mio marito non mi appare tale.
Cuore di pietra...che dire, per me sarebbe impossibile fare certe cose, ma io non sono lui.

In sintesi: anche lui non si è mai sentito in colpa perché ha sempre scisso le due cose: sesso dal sentimento.

Solo un consiglio spassionato: sei troppo presuntuoso e quando uno si sente così sicuro finisce per commettere un errore, e basta uno per innescare il sospetto in una moglie, anche la più fiduciosa o ingenua.
E te lo dico con cognizione di causa.
E dopo...non dirai mai più che il tuo matrimonio è un po' stanco, vedrai che fuochi di artificio!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

*diletta *



Diletta ha detto:


> ...ormai lo ritengo "normale" per chi come te è fatto in questo modo.
> Psicopatico non direi proprio...quanto meno mio marito non mi appare tale.
> Cuore di pietra...che dire, per me sarebbe impossibile fare certe cose, ma io non sono lui.
> 
> ...



evvai...e dopo sta botta di ottimismo :cincin2:


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> evvai...e dopo sta botta di ottimismo :cincin2:




...lo chiamerei piuttosto humor nero!
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------

